# "aegean Wind"



## cacique (Mar 26, 2005)

Reports from Venezuelan Press.

25 December 2009.

One dead and nine missing on a ship on fire on the Venezuelan Coast.

11.42 (local) One seaman dead and nine missing on board the Greek flagged "Aegean Wind" on fire on the eastern coast of Venezuela, authorities indicated today.

Rafael Lugo, head of Marine Rescue, indicated that the vessel was 33 nautical miles northeast of the Island of Blanquilla and rescue services had been despatched to aid crew members who were on the main deck.

Lugo stated emergency medical facilities had been readied on La Blanquilla to provide emergency treatment before injured were evacuated to Hospital on the Island of Margarita.

Reports indicate that unknown causes started the fire in the crew accommodation, which spread rapidly.

It is reported that the vessel has a crew of 24 persons, 15 Filipinos and 9 greeks. Missing crew include 6 Filipinos and 3 Greeks.

The vessel was on passage from Brasil to Houston with a cargo of "iron".

**************************
Increase to 10 fatalities in the accident on board a vessel on the Venezuelan Coast.

16.22 (local) The Master of the vessel notified that nine bodies had been recovered which were earlier reported missing. 

Of the five crew members evacuated to hospital on the Island of Margarita, one had been transferred to the Military Hospital in Caracas.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Deadly fire on ship off Venezuela (BBC News)*

A fire on board a ship off the coast of Venezuela kills at least nine members of the crew.

More from BBC News...


----------

